# Original classical music - inspired by My Little Pony!



## Valerian (Jul 15, 2011)

I am big fan of the new My Little Pony: Friendship is Magic cartoon (well, it's not so new anymore), and while originally composed music for the show is very common, it has come to my attention that there are some classical musicians out there putting out stuff vaguely inspired by songs from the show.

This is a string quartet:






Here's a baroque piece based loosely on the show's main theme:






Very neat stuff!


----------

